# MARS (Mid Atlantic Reptile Show) Who's coming?



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Just wondering who's going to this year's MARS show in Timonium.....there are so many froggers around here that there has to be some folks from Dendroboard  I'll prolly head up just to see what Black Jungle and Herptilogic has to offer....


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

I'll be there, not sure which day but I'll be there


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

I'll be there, probably on Saturday.


----------



## karl47 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll be there on Saturday to check out the selection of PDFs. I've been to the Northern Berks show three times this year and usually buy something from Keith Tanis, "Frogs-N-Things". I'm a new PDF frogger but have kept tree and aquatics for a couple of years. Also done fresh and saltwater fish since 1970.
(Finally took the plunge and joined DB after reading every one else's info for the last year..lol).
Karl
Waynesboro, PA


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome, we should all wear a hat with "DB" on it so we can identify each other..... :lol: Thinking about picking up a female/pair of imi's if they are there.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Or maybe a T-shirt? 

http://www.cafepress.com/dendroboard


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

I will be at the Show as well...Most likely on Saturday.


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll be there Saturday too. I'm hoping the show is worth the 2 + hour drive each way.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i should be there saturday i have 2 juvi leucs 60 for both if anyone is interested i can bring them along. i cant wait to buy some more frogs.

steve


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

If anyones interested I have a few things available that i could drop off if there was enough interest. 

Proven Pair of Patricia's Saurian Line $250. Can have there 10 gallon with them for $270(6-10 offspring from this pair $40 each, 35$ for 4 or more. Offspring 2-3 months old
Proven Trio Of Salvias 2.1 $275( can have there 29gallon tank with them for $290(4-6 offspring from this breeding group. 55$each,$50 for 4 or more. These guys are probally around 9months to a year old. Some are calling. Can't pick or guarantee sexes there to fast to tell which is which. Take all the offspring and there 15 gallon high tank for $250
Two Yellowback tincs about 10-12 months old. Looking like a pair but not sure. $115 for both. 65$each

I have some tanks if anyones interested as well

A twenty gallon high with pvc support siliconed in the bottom. $15(empty)
3 29 gallon all glass aquariums. $20 each. (some are planted and will need to be cleaned) One of these might or might not be for sale pending if the salvias are sold
15 gallon high $10
4-5 ten gallons take all for 15$

2-3 nice pieces of ghost wood $10
1 really nice large piece of some kind of water friendly wood $8
1 culture of silver springs $6
1 culture of pink $5
1 have ten gallon full of white springs if you want it $5
1 white woodlice $6

a bunch of clamp lights with bulbs 2$ each
a 29 gallon double ballast all glass light fixture $20
2 29 single fixtures $15
a few 10 gallon fixtures $10 
(some black and some oak)

Finally 2 black iron stands that fit two 29 gallons on each. Very nice design.
$20 each

Thanks for you're interest. Either send me a pm on here or shoot us and email me and my fiance that is. Also if you'd like pics just let me know and i'll do my best to accomodate. 
Email is [email protected]

Thanks alot Jill and Chris


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

I plan on making the trip this year myself. Very excited.  This will be my first time. Were there a lot of frogs for sale last year? Just lately it's hit or miss with the other reptile shows..


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

LittleDip said:


> I plan on making the trip this year myself. Very excited.


:0 There's usually a good amount of froggies, far far more reptiles but froggies are easily found.


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

Is there someone from DC, Northern VA, or the Bethesda area that can do a pick up for me? I will be out of town, but would like to get some frogs. If someone could pick them up at MARS for me, it would be greatly appreciated.

EDIT - Never mind, I no longer need a pick up.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok, I figured I'd let ya'll know about the tanks that I need to sell......If there's any interest I can bring them up on Saturday. They have never been used but have been moved around my house for the last year or so. So they are in good condition with a few scratches and normal wear. I have a normal 20G and a drilled 29G. The 29G has a 1 1/4" hole in the bottom middle for drainage, you'll need to find a bulkhead to attach a hose/pipe. 

Also selling a custom All-Glass 33L made for Petco. The dimension is 48 x 13 x 12. It has a divider in the middle, each side had a drilled inlet and outlet in top rear, and the back is painted blue. Would be a good terrestrial frog tank and an even better sump or breeder aquarium. 

Prices: I'll sell all three tanks and light for $80.
20 gallon standard woodgrain tank: $20, with matching 24" double bulb fluorescent it's $35
29 gallon drilled: $25
33 gallon custom: $30


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello fellow froggers. I'll be attending the show both days , anything that you need in the area let me know ! Would love to make this the best experience you have had in the Baltimore area. ( Baltimore after hours rocks). Any way I can help you give me a call C/p # 410-238-0383
Always the best
Fraser


----------

